# Noob Upgrade Journey



## Effjh (26/12/15)

So I quit smoking about 3 weeks ago and started on the el cheapo ego style devices (god knows how i managed to do it after trying one out the other day). After that I got some good mileage out of the Vape King branded ego style variable voltage batteries fitted with the Kangertech protank mini 3. This setup is very similar to analog experience in tightness of draw and outputs good flavour for MTL. 

I recently got a Kanger Subvod kit, which was my introduction to sub Ohm vaping and had to adjust my style to lung inhale on the 0.5Ohm, too hot with airflow turned down. Initially I was pretty bummed out by the experience, mainly because I didn't know wtf I was doing. I tried lung hitting 18mg Black Cigar and nearly killed myself. 

Once I sorted out my juice situation and got the airflow right, it was a transformational experience. The flavour and satisfaction of clouds got me hooked. Now however I want more, I can't help but think I will have more options and a better experience by getting a regulated mod device. With the Subvod you pretty much gotta settle with what it can output, as a side note, don't even try 1.5Ohm coil on it, it just doesn't have high enough wattage at that resistance on the 3.7v battery.

So long story short, I have been eyeing the Subox Mini kit, since it also contains a RBA (would love to get into rebuilding) and I already have spare coils and the Toptank nano on Subvod kit should be compatible with it if I need options. Is this still the recommended go to mod to start off with? Any issues I should be aware of? Any tips on juices VG/PG ratios and best watts to use for best results? I am lookin for balance of vapour and flavour. I am ultimately looking for a smooth lung inhale vape with deep flavour on the exhale.

Will the Kangertech subox mini serve me well in this regard or should I look elsewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## blujeenz (26/12/15)

Another option is the *JOYETECH EVIC VTC MINI 75w V2 TRON.*
Similar in price to the Subox mini, keep your options open and look at a few more devices before deciding.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/12/15)

HRH loves the Evic Mini with TRON tank, but she is MTL only. Imo this combination will give you restricted lung hits at most with the rebuildable CLR coil units. From what I have read on here the commercial coils lead to some leaking - have not experienced that with the CLR units. The CLR coils are not the easiest to build - a very small space to work in. However, the Evic Mini on its own is an awesome little device, giving you a whopping 75W and temperature control vaping for all types of wire.

The Subox Mini atomizer goes up to 50W and has no temperature control option, only variable voltage. The 510 connection is not spring loaded, which could lead to problems using atomizers other than the Subox one. The Subox Mini atomizer, on the other hand, is really versatile, the rebuildable deck is one of the easiest to build and airflow can be set for MTL to full direct to lung. 

If you are satisfied with variable voltage only (many are not interested in or impressed by temperature control) and 50W is enough power for you, the Subox Mini kit is your answer. If not, consider the Evic Mini with the Subox atomizer. It will also be good for a whole range of other tanks on the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (26/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Another option is the *JOYETECH EVIC VTC MINI 75w V2 TRON.*
> Similar in price to the Subox mini, keep your options open and look at a few more devices before deciding.



Thanks, the VTC MINI box itself looks like it has a lot more features than the Subox and higher W's. From what I've read though the tank/atomiser isn't as good as Kanger's? Might be an option to just buy the box and drop a subtank mini on top of it, that way I get the RBA and get to use my spare coils. Assuming its compatible?

On the down side, will be more expensive as opposed to getting the kit. Worth it? Will I benefit from the extra power and Temp Control options in the long run? What tank will I get the most out of on this device? Sorry for the 100 questions, but with all the options out there it gets quite daunting. Want the best bang for my buck and something to last me a while.


----------



## Effjh (26/12/15)

Andre said:


> HRH loves the Evic Mini with TRON tank, but she is MTL only. Imo this combination will give you restricted lung hits at most with the rebuildable CLR coil units. From what I have read on here the commercial coils lead to some leaking - have not experienced that with the CLR units. The CLR coils are not the easiest to build - a very small space to work in. However, the Evic Mini on its own is an awesome little device, giving you a whopping 75W and temperature control vaping for all types of wire.
> 
> The Subox Mini atomizer goes up to 50W and has no temperature control option, only variable voltage. The 510 connection is not spring loaded, which could lead to problems using atomizers other than the Subox one. The Subox Mini atomizer, on the other hand, is really versatile, the rebuildable deck is one of the easiest to build and airflow can be set for MTL to full direct to lung.
> 
> If you are satisfied with variable voltage only (many are not interested in or impressed by temperature control) and 50W is enough power for you, the Subox Mini kit is your answer. If not, consider the Evic Mini with the Subox atomizer. It will also be good for a whole range of other tanks on the market.



Thanks for the informative post. If I do go the Evic route I'll look for the standalone device. Off to the "Who has stock" thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (26/12/15)

You can also look at the eLeaf Istick 40 tc. It only has 40W max, but it's more than enough for the sub tank mini. It also has temp control for Ni and Ti. Another good option it the eLeaf Istick 60 with melo2 kit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (26/12/15)

hey @Effjh 

I would go for the VTC mini if possible... Reason i say this is that it is future proof. It has plenty power (75w), you can swap out the battery, with the new firmware upgrade it can fire Ni200, Ti01 and SS, and damn does it do it well. I have a white one and i am absolutly in love with it. I had an SX Mini that I passed on to a fellow vaper and this thing replaced it. I dont even miss the SX anymore. actually, in my opinion, it's better than the SX mini because it has better battery life, and its a smaller package.

You could also slap your Subvod tank onto it if you are not in the mood to buy another tank.

just my 2c

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Hi @Effjh 

The guys above have given great advice

Subtank mini (part of the subox kit) is favoured by many on this forum. Nice thing about it is you can rebuild or use stock coils if you need to in a pinch or when out and about.

If you have a chance, try see if you can go to a retailer and try these options out for yourself. Nothing beats trying before buying.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (26/12/15)

Thanks for all the great advice guys. This is why I'm super glad I found this community, everyone seems to want to help and support any and all members. I think I will try and get a standalone VTC mini and throw a subtank mini on it for the best of both worlds, sure it will be worth the expense.. IF I can find one that is. So far could only find kits. Any advice on best battery to get?


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Thanks for all the great advice guys. This is why I'm super glad I found this community, everyone seems to want to help and support any and all members. I think I will try and get a standalone VTC mini and throw a subtank mini on it for the best of both worlds, sure it will be worth the expense.. IF I can find one that is. So far could only find kits. Any advice on best battery to get?



Vaperite has the VTC mini on it's own. 

I think ECiggies and VapourMountain also have them. Just check.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (26/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Thanks for all the great advice guys. This is why I'm super glad I found this community, everyone seems to want to help and support any and all members. I think I will try and get a standalone VTC mini and throw a subtank mini on it for the best of both worlds, sure it will be worth the expense.. IF I can find one that is. So far could only find kits. Any advice on best battery to get?



1st choice IMO would be the Tesiyi 40 bumble bee's, then the Sony VTC4 or LG HG2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (26/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Thanks for all the great advice guys. This is why I'm super glad I found this community, everyone seems to want to help and support any and all members. I think I will try and get a standalone VTC mini and throw a subtank mini on it for the best of both worlds, sure it will be worth the expense.. IF I can find one that is. So far could only find kits. Any advice on best battery to get?


Hi @Effjh - As far as I know @Lim from Dragon Vape 'stocks' both the VTC Mini Mod (of all the vaping equipment that I've bought, tanks and drippers included, this is the piece of gear that I'm most happy and blown away with) and Subtank Mini. He also stocks Samsung 25R batteries (still one of the best available IMO). For stock coil and rebuildable options, you could perhaps also consider the TFV4 Mini or UWell Crown (although I have heard, haven't used it myself, that the rebuildable section on the Crown is not great). If you consider a dedicated rebuildable tank without a stock coil option, the Crius V3 is awesome and probably the easiest tank to build and wick to date (it also comes with four pre rolled coils, organic cotton and a bit of what appears to be 26 awg kanthal, so no need to buy extra wire / tools / cotton at the start)

(All of these products would have just arrived with Dragon Vapes's second last pre order of the year. I am not sure if Lim got in any extras {as far as I know there's no Crius's left, but he might perhaps get in some extras with the last pre order that will probably arrive in the next few days} that was not 'booked' for the pre order, but you could drop him a PM to find out)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/final-pre-order-of-the-year-ended.t17400/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> Vaperite has the VTC mini on it's own.
> 
> I think ECiggies and VapourMountain also have them. Just check.



Thanks, I checked those out, but the Cape Town based stores are out of stock and the others only open again next year for delivery. Got the itch bad now.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (27/12/15)

Effjh said:


> So I quit smoking about 3 weeks ago and started on the el cheapo ego style devices (god knows how i managed to do it after trying one out the other day). After that I got some good mileage out of the Vape King branded ego style variable voltage batteries fitted with the Kangertech protank mini 3. This setup is very similar to analog experience in tightness of draw and outputs good flavour for MTL.
> 
> I recently got a Kanger Subvod kit, which was my introduction to sub Ohm vaping and had to adjust my style to lung inhale on the 0.5Ohm, too hot with airflow turned down. Initially I was pretty bummed out by the experience, mainly because I didn't know wtf I was doing. I tried lung hitting 18mg Black Cigar and nearly killed myself.
> 
> ...


I also like the Evic VT mini better, it has more features and it's upgradeable.The bellus tank is a better tank imo and has an RBA.Good luck.


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Thanks, I checked those out, but the Cape Town based stores are out of stock and the others only open again next year for delivery. Got the itch bad now.



Hi @Effjh , if you dont come right with @Lim - forgot he was bringing in a lot of new stuff - Vaperite definitely has the Evic VTC Mini
http://vaperite.co.za/product/joyetech-evic-vtc-mini-60w-battery-kit/

I know they are open during the festive season, not sure about delivery options though - i got mine at their Eastgate store.

Am going to move this thread to the "who has stock" forum so that vendors can reply directly and help you out if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Tagging @Lim and @Vaperite South Africa 
Can you guys or any other vendor help @Effjh out?
He is looking for a Evic VTC Mini and Subtank Mini as well as good batteries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (27/12/15)

Hi bud 

I am also lookong for a v5c mini and im in CPT too

Have chatted to Lim and his prices are by far the best, device+battery+shipping is cheaper than any of the other vendors. 
We can always combine shipping?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/12/15)

We have the VTC mini in stock in both the eGo One tank version and the new TRON-S version. We offer a 30 day immediate replacement warranty and the 90 day factory warranty on these devices. So far we have only had one return on the mod and another on the Tron tank. Both were immediately replaced. Shipping to Cape Town is R75 and we are open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (27/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have the VTC mini in stock in both the eGo One tank version and the new TRON-S version. We offer a 30 day immediate replacement warranty and the 90 day factory warranty on these devices. So far we have only had one return on the mod and another on the Tron tank. Both were immediately replaced. Shipping to Cape Town is R75 and we are open


What is the price on just the device and a battery?


----------



## Dubz (27/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have the VTC mini in stock in both the eGo One tank version and the new TRON-S version. We offer a 30 day immediate replacement warranty and the 90 day factory warranty on these devices. So far we have only had one return on the mod and another on the Tron tank. Both were immediately replaced. Shipping to Cape Town is R75 and we are open


Who do you ship with?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/12/15)

We also have the Tesiyi 18650 2600 40A in stock in addition to the Samsung INR25R


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/12/15)

Dubz said:


> Who do you ship with?


For Cape Town we ship with Courier Guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> What is the price on just the device and a battery?


Depends on which version and battery. The V1 eVic VTC kit is R1160, V2 is R1195, Samsung battery is R160 and Tesiyi, which we highly recommend if you are going up to 75W, is R180. Shipping is R75 which is below our cost to Cape Town.

If you order online we will throw in free shipping just for this order. Check out as local pick up and we will ship for free.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Depends on which version and battery. The V1 eVic VTC kit is R1160, V2 is R1195, Samsung battery is R160 and Tesiyi, which we highly recommend if you are going up to 75W, is R180. Shipping is R75 which is below our cost to Cape Town.
> 
> If you order online we will throw in free shipping just for this order. Check out as local pick up and we will ship for free.



Hi @Vaperite South Africa , dont you guys sell just the Evic VTC Mini on its own - without the tank - on your website?
I bought one for about R895 or thereabouts at the Eastgate store. Cant remember exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (27/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Depends on which version and battery. The V1 eVic VTC kit is R1160, V2 is R1195, Samsung battery is R160 and Tesiyi, which we highly recommend if you are going up to 75W, is R180. Shipping is R75 which is below our cost to Cape Town.
> 
> If you order online we will throw in free shipping just for this order. Check out as local pick up and we will ship for free.


Do you sell mod without tank?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/12/15)

Yes. In black and white for R895 each


----------



## wiesbang (27/12/15)

I have been doing some searching and other than having Lim import it these are the cheapest options

Sirvape mod only R790
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/evic-vtc-mini-mod

Lungcandy full kit with battery R995
http://lungcandy.co.za/product/evic-vtc-mini-tron-edition/


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/12/15)

We are not the cheapest but we have brick and mortar stores where you can walk in and get outstanding service and advice or even help building coils. We don't sell out of a garage or a room in a house and we offer 30 day immediate replacement warranties on defective devices as well as factory warranty which is usually 90 days. We don't do pre-orders but finance our stock ourselves, not with clients pre-order money, and we generally have everything in stock. This is who we are.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/12/15)

I can vouch for @Vaperite South Africa. I ordered there Nebox special, went to pick up and recieved great service from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (27/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We are not the cheapest but we have brick and mortar stores where you can walk in and get outstanding service and advice or even help building coils. We don't sell out of a garage or a room in a house and we offer 30 day immediate replacement warranties on defective devices as well as factory warranty which is usually 90 days. We don't do pre-orders but finance our stock ourselves, not with clients pre-order money, and we generally have everything in stock. This is who we are.



Thanks so much for the replies, I have found a dealer in Cape Town who can help me out today, but will definitely keep you guys in mind in future.


----------



## Lim (27/12/15)

Ca't comment as I am sold out right now, but should have some arriving this last week before new years. price should be around 700 for the mod only and 850 for the kit. (900 for the tron) This is not a pre-order, so you don't have to pay me first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (27/12/15)

Thanks to everyone in this thread who helped me figure this out. @vaporize.co.za went the extra mile to split a kit for me and I picked it up today. I added a Subtank mini and bought some Charlies Chalk Dust – Honey Badger.... mind was blown, wow! So happy with this set up, really a step up for me. Big clouds, big flavour and no burn, smooth as silk.

So happy right now!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (27/12/15)

Happy you got sorted bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Thanks to everyone in this thread who helped me figure this out. @vaporize.co.za went the extra mile to split a kit for me and I picked it up today. I added a Subtank mini and bought some Charlies Chalk Dust – Honey Badger.... mind was blown, wow! So happy with this set up, really a step up for me. Big clouds, big flavour and no burn, smooth as silk.
> 
> So happy right now!



Awesome news @Effjh - that is a classic outcome!
Well done @vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------

